# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  khớp nối , hộp số , đầu cắt phi 3mm ....

## Nam CNC

Vài món đồ gom góp sưu tầm đem bán lấy tiền mua món lớn.














----khớp nối khá to 16-10 , 14-8, 15-15, 8-10 ,14-14.... giá 250K cho 1 em lớn , em be bé màu đỏ thì 150K .... sơ mi thì 30K 1 cái , giá chưa bao ship.

----hộp số , tỉ lệ 1:5 , 1:6 , 1:10, 1:15 , 1:21 , 1:50 ...... hành tinh và harmonic , kamo seiko  , các bác thích cái nào chiều cái đó ... giá khó báo cụ thể nhưng giá không vượt quá 700K cho 1 em , chưa bao ship.  


--- đầu cắt 3mm, 3.175mm, ren M10 có 1 đoạn thẳng dành cho đồ gỗ , 2 cái đầu 500K , cái sau 250K .... chưa bao ship.


Nam 0908415648

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ có cái hộp số nào tỷ lệ 1:5 gì đấy chạy được thanh răng bánh răng thì để lại cho em 3 con nhé, thanks cụ  :Smile:

----------


## doan1

Xin hỏi bác chủ có hộp số nào trục cắm motor 9.5mm (động cơ size 86) trục ra 15mm không, mình đăng ký 1 chiếc.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## Nam CNC

@ anh Tuấn , trên đó có 1 em hành tinh 1:5 hãng harmonic, xài cốt và mặt bích luôn, quá phù hợp cho anh , giá cái đó 700K nhé anh, bảo đảm cực ngon.... còn anh mà muốn chơi cái to hơn em vẫn có , hàng mới 100% , 1:5 , em chưa lấy về , nó nặng đến 18kg hehehe.... cái hộp này em gửi ra hay anh vào đây dịp cuối tháng rồi lấy luôn ?


@ Doan1... cốt vào 9.5 thì không có , nhưng 14 hay 16 thì có , mình làm cho bạn cái sơ mi hạ bậc là chuyện đơn giản , nhưng quan trọng bạn cần hộp số gì , ti lệ bao nhiêu , mục đich dùng cho việc gì ?

----------


## doan1

Mình làm máy quấn biến thế. Hiện nay đã có motor Vexta 896 trục 9.5mm, trục quấn lỗ cốt 15mm. Tỷ lệ truyền cần thấp; 1:10 hoặc ít hơn.

----------


## writewin

2 con  ka mo tỷ số mấy thế đại ca^^, 
đại ca có con kamo nào 1/12 nửa ko, làm máy 3 đầu 4 trục, 3 cái spin khủng long, động cơ cũng khủng long nốt, mà chỉ có 3 cái động cơ trục A và hộp số là hơi giống con chuột tí ^^, ráng tí cho nó trâu bò với khủng long luôn,

2 em đó 1/10 thì để lại cho em nhé anh Nam sờ pims

----------


## Nam CNC

2 con kamo tỉ lệ 1:15 , đường kính 85 , xài mặt bích kết nối bằng 4 em M6 .... giá 700K 1 em nhé , khó phù hợp rồi.


Để em tìm lại con nào cốt 15 rồi báo cho bác Doan1 , còn cốt vào em làm sơ mi hen..... nhìn kỹ lại thì không có con phù hợp rồi , tỉ lệ 1:6 hay 1:10 cốt toàn 20-25 không à. còn em be bé thì cốt vào 8mm, cốt ra 12 hehehe chỉ phù hợp động cơ 57.

----------


## huyquynhbk

Trước e lấy của bác Nam 2 cái khớp nỗi loại to để dựng máy mà dự án vẫn đang treo vì thiếu linh kiện, khớp nối của bác quá chuẩn luôn.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  lâu rùi k thấy bác Nam nhập ray với vitme nhỉ?

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## doan1

> 2 con kamo tỉ lệ 1:15 , đường kính 85 , xài mặt bích kết nối bằng 4 em M6 .... giá 700K 1 em nhé , khó phù hợp rồi.
> 
> 
> Để em tìm lại con nào cốt 15 rồi báo cho bác Doan1 , còn cốt vào em làm sơ mi hen..... nhìn kỹ lại thì không có con phù hợp rồi , tỉ lệ 1:6 hay 1:10 cốt toàn 20-25 không à. còn em be bé thì cốt vào 8mm, cốt ra 12 hehehe chỉ phù hợp động cơ 57.


Ok bác, đợi tin của bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

ray với visme thì có nhiều anh em bán rồi nên em cũng không buồn cạnh tranh các bác đâu , giá cả định hình rồi nên không thể nào có giá tốt hơn , khi nào có hàng ngon giá rẻ thì em mới tha về....

mà dạo này chỉ khoái chọn mấy cây cấp chính xác cao không à , mấy cây C7 không thèm ngó tới , mà C7 lại phù hợp với đa số anh em .... am thấy bên bãi quận 8 có nhiều cây mini C7 hành trình tầm 200 phi 14 bước 5 , bước 10 cũng có nhưng 350K/1kg , thấy chát quá nên không ham , nhưng anh em mua lẻ thì vẫn ok chịu khó qua thăm, còn cây dài hàng ngon thì qua tiệm Phát Vĩnh Viễn.


Biết mấy bác miền bắc và miền trung thiệt thòi nhưng lực bất tòng tâm , mua bán thì cẩn thận , hàng kĩ thuật mua qua mạng thì kể như giao tính mạng cho người bán , hi vọng các bác chịu khó tìm người uy tín mà mua cho an tâm. Miền bắc dạo này nổi lên cha Huy trà đá buôn bán càng ngày càng lơn , em cũng giao dịch vài lần nhưng vẫn không hài lòng xíu nào .... em nói thẳng nói thật mong bác Trà Đá cải thiện bán hàng cho kỹ càng , phải hiểu biết rõ ràng món hàng mình bán.

----------

nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## Tuấn

> @ anh Tuấn , trên đó có 1 em hành tinh 1:5 hãng harmonic, xài cốt và mặt bích luôn, quá phù hợp cho anh , giá cái đó 700K nhé anh, bảo đảm cực ngon.... còn anh mà muốn chơi cái to hơn em vẫn có , hàng mới 100% , 1:5 , em chưa lấy về , nó nặng đến 18kg hehehe.... cái hộp này em gửi ra hay anh vào đây dịp cuối tháng rồi lấy luôn ?


Em định làm cái máy cắt plasma thui mờ bác  :Smile:  định dùng 3 con sì tép Hybrid 86 hay gì gì đấy, cho chạy qua hộp số để chạy thanh răng, bánh răng. Bác để ý giúp em 2 con nữa bác nhé. Bên em vẫn có người đang làm ở trong Sì gòn, lúc nào chạy qua chỗ bác lấy cũng được ạ. Thanks bác

----------


## Nam CNC

cập nhật , 
----hộp số 1:5 hành tinh hãng Harmonic anh Tuấn đã lấy
----2 hộp kamo seiko anh vinacnc ngày mai qua lấy.

----------


## Nam CNC

tiếp tục bán tiếp .... muốn thu hồi vốn nhanh em bán vốn nhanh

3 hộp harmonic không độ rơ 1:50 , mặt bích cho động cơ size 86 hay 90 ( lệch xíu sửa lại mặt bích động cơ là lắp ghép hết ) , cốt âm 9mm. ... Giá siêu bèo nhèo 500K/1 hộp.


hộp anpha germany 1:10 , độ rơ < 3 arcmin  , hành tinh , full sắt thép , cực ngon, cốt 22 , giá 500K luôn
hộp apex 1:6 taiwan độ rơ < 5arcmin , hành tinh , cốt 22 giá 500K luôn.


2 hộp bé và mấy cái khớp nối, đầu cắt mini chưa giảm giá....

----------

Mạnh Tường

----------


## hung1706

Em hộp số nào cốt vào 14 vậy anh Nam?

----------


## Lenamhai

Bắn cho a cái giá của hình số 5 Nam oi

----------


## Nam CNC

hình số 5 đã bán cho anh Tuấn rồi anh ơi.

hộp số cốt vào 14 thì cái 1:6 và 1:10 là 16 , làm sơ mi xuống 14 là bình thường , nhưng nó là bánh răng hành tinh nha.

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ chủ ui em có cái vit me chả giống ai, vỏ ngoài 28 mà cái đường kính trục ra nó phi 13, bi chừ muốn gắn vào con sì tép 86 trục ra 14 thì làm thế lào ợ ? Cụ có cái khớp nào vừa hông ?, để  lại cho em với  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cụ chủ ui em có cái vit me chả giống ai, vỏ ngoài 28 mà cái đường kính trục ra nó phi 13, bi chừ muốn gắn vào con sì tép 86 trục ra 14 thì làm thế lào ợ ? Cụ có cái khớp nào vừa hông ?, để  lại cho em với


Vít me hệ Inch 12ly7 đấy bác, phone cho bác NÔMCC lấy cái áo 12ly7 và coupling 14-14 là ...... 270k  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Vít me hệ Inch 12ly7 đấy bác, phone cho bác NÔMCC lấy cái áo 12ly7 và coupling 14-14 là ...... 270k


Ui, thảo lào em đo cứ thấy nó thiếu thiếu bác ạ, cụ Nam ui, kiếm giúp em 1 cái cụ nhá, thanks cụ  :Smile:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Lấy cái nhỏ hơn đưa lên máy tiện, móc cái lỗ ra 12.72 ~ 12.75mm là OK thui bác Tuấn.

Em toàn chơi thế khi nhập coupler 12.7 về không kịp

----------

Tuấn

----------


## ít nói

nhìn mấy em khớp nối béo béo thích thế.

----------


## Nam CNC

thích thì nhích đi ít nói , lấy số lượng có giá tốt cho.


Cái hộp số be bé 1:50 harmonic anh Lenamhai lấy rồi nhé.

----------

